# Anyone see it?



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just saw the international space station. Did anyone else c it?? 
Ryan
Bushkill pa


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Unless they were with you in Bushkill or under a line between there and it's current position, probably not.

There are websites that can predict the next time you might be able to see it in your given position. Same with Iridium Flares. They are spooky if you see one without knowing what it was. Like a spaceship shining a giant torch/flashlight around from orbit.


----------



## Jake B (May 21, 2013)

I've seen it before, but not recently


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have seen it on net but not with telescope


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

On NASA website. They have all the times and dates this week on where it will b in the sky


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a welcomed sighting that Ive learned to spot so I could impress the cute nerd chicks out at the UCF observatory. Spotting the ISS and then pointing it out to them always assured at least 3rd base I would def use the website to know when to be in the lookout


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No but a few months back, I did get a reply from Hatfield during his AMA on Reddit.

I felt so special. Spaceman spoke to me


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------

